# Let's have some spawning discussions



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well we have got the breeding forum categorized a bit&#8230; I found a really cool link of getting killifish to breed&#8230; Most of these techniques apply directly to S.Maculatus&#8230; So take a pick and let's discuss breeding fish&#8230;

Getting Stuborn fish to breed


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info SC, great link!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

did you use sme of those methods?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> did you use sme of those methods?


 Sure Did there Xenon... I am going through some of them now... My colony was moved and got parasites from some wilds... They were treated, and now stuborn with going into spawn... There appears to be a great simularity in S.Maculatus and killifish breeding....


----------

